# I'm done!



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I know it's not fiber related but I finished Chemotherapy today! I am so happy and grateful to God. I also thank you for picking me up when I was down. Now I have 6 weeks of raidiation, 5 days a week. Thank you all for being so kind!


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay for being done with chemo! prayers for continued strength through the radiation treatment.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay!!! One step closer to remission! :hug:

I'm still praying for you!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations, it is a milestone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YaY :dance::clap::bouncy::buds::banana::rock::nanner: Woo Hoo!!!!!! Im so happy that part is finished for you. Hope you're feeling okay


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! That is good news!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

:grouphug: Thank you all, yes katy this is a big milestone. I never thought in a million years I could do it. I did though and you all helped me a lot. May God bless you for your kindness and generosity. You all are the best!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Good times are coming!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Keep it up, you're almost done! Big cyber hug for you <<<<HUG>>>


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

So happy for you! You're almost done with it all! Yay! Stay Strong!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations!!! I'm so glad that's over for you.

Will be thinking of you every day. What time are your treatments?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm happy for you too, and still praying too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!! and Congratulations!!

Celebration Time! Just tie up a few loose ends and your done with it all.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Woo Hoo! Congratulations!!! I'm so glad that's over for you.
> 
> Will be thinking of you every day. What time are your treatments?


I am not sure yet I have an appointment with my Oncologist in 2 weeks to talk about it. I will let you all know of course.

I am so proud of myself that I feel like a million bucks!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:hobbyhors
Way to go and congrats! It seems your in the home stretch :walk: on this whole thing. 
Still in my prayers!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yippee!! So proud of you, and praying that the six weeks of radiation will go smoothly ( and quickly).


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your continued support, it really means a lot to me!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

So glad you are nearly there! Prayers daily and we all know you are going to get through this! Big hugs!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob::bouncy::bouncy:
Woohoo!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wonderful! So glad to hear this! 

On to the next thing...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Yahooooo woodpecker! Great job! Onward and upward :goodjob:

Prayers every day for you too


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

This is good news : ) Just stay positive, you are in our prayers.


----------

